# Sad, upset, angry, undescribable!



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

So my coworker's chihuahua just passed away. She was probably 3 pounds. He thinks she smaller than that. Well he's thinking of getting another chi for his fiance. So we were talking and we were looking for chi's online. I told him to get a rescue chi or one thats in a shelter. He said well are they teacups? I said no cuz there is no such thing as a teacup. I explained to him y byb breeders were using that term. Then we find a few pups and he says they're too big and that they are not teacups!!! Wth! I ignored him. We keep searching and and he explains to me wat he's looking for. "teacup, about this size(shows me with his hands) and female" so for the next 30 mins all the pups i show him, he rejects them all cuz they "look big". Wth man! So i told him ok, buy one frm a good breeder but then he says " ah no, too expensive, i only want to spend up to $500 and im not willing to travel" shaking my head. So we keep looking and the rejection cycles again. I show him penny and she weighs 1.6 pounds and he said " she looks big, thats not a teacup!" and so i said, she's fluffy! How small do u want them!!!!? Until they disappear into thin air!? Akc standards are frm 2 lbs up to 6 lbs and even thats still small! Idk. Some people are soooooooo hard headed and stubborn! People are always looking for frail little tiny scrawny chi's to show off! I dnt think he should get a chi. The one that passed away always ate some of what they ate (mostly fastfood and takeout) i think thats y she became ill for 3 days and passed. Im thinking her liver and kidneys failed due to high concentration of sodium, fat, grease, and 
sugar. Its sad that so many people believe in this mythical stereotype of chi's. And in return chi's get misunderstood and mistreated.  thanks for reading my vent thread. I hope no chi's fall victim to him :/.


----------



## Ruby_Vinny (Apr 10, 2012)

What's fun about a chihuahua that size? You may better pick a hamster in that case! It 's cruel! :foxes15:
And those kind of people who feed their animals their own food, it's just sick. They think they do it out of love for the animal and ofcourse, he would be happy with that kind of food. But if you have a baby, you won't give him candy the whole day, right? A friend of ours had a cat and they did the same thing, at some point the cat looked like he ate a football and could barely walk. He died at 5 years!! So sad...
Maybe, you could suggest a brand of food, give them some and tell them that food with grease and such can kill a dog? It might work?


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

It is frustrating when people--out of ignorance and purely being niave--look for a "tea-cup". I have come to accept that it is just a slang term for small toy breed dog. It is less upsetting to think of it that way. Lately I notice that people, when speaking of a chi, will use the term to mean "standard" size versus "over" sized chi-s. In California there seem to be a good supply of shelter/adoptable pups. good for you to show them off to your co-worker.


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

Ruby_Vinny said:


> What's fun about a chihuahua that size? You may better pick a hamster in that case! It 's cruel! :foxes15:
> And those kind of people who feed their animals their own food, it's just sick. They think they do it out of love for the animal and ofcourse, he would be happy with that kind of food. But if you have a baby, you won't give him candy the whole day, right? A friend of ours had a cat and they did the same thing, at some point the cat looked like he ate a football and could barely walk. He died at 5 years!! So sad...
> Maybe, you could suggest a brand of food, give them some and tell them that food with grease and such can kill a dog? It might work?


Thats wat i said too! About the baby. I tried to suggest something simple like bb and wellness but he said that dog food is dog food. His dog was about 4 when it passed away yesterday. I kno it was because of the humen food. He even told me that this one time after dinner it became so bloated it couldnt breathe and it finally burped. That just disgusts me(not the burping part). People are very stubborn and think that i work for PETA when i try to tell them about chi's lol!!!! I didnt want to annoy him cuz i can tell he was still grieving. But I feel so sad for the chihuahua.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

i know!  tillie keeps getting called "fat and big" as shes 6 pound!  it makes me SOO angry! down here the smallest get left -_- tillie was the smallest in the litter and no one wanted her so i went to see them and she was the only one left  i think my self SO lucky, i may not have got her  x


----------



## shinysticker (Apr 11, 2012)

I introduced my Mom to Bear yesterday via video chat, and she said "he's doesn't look like a teacup" My mom is still under the impression that this is an actual "standard" of the breed. Guess its time to explain to her the facts of the matter! Shes an awesome mom, and doggie mom, and I don't want her to get lumped into the ignorance that people have!


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

This is where I wouldn't mind the government stepping in! People should be checked in on whent hey have pets! I know that's ridiculous - but, these poor animals have no way of letting anyone know if they are being mistreated!! Sometimes it can be well hidden from others! I really feel for them! 

I love the small ones also. But my 9 pounder is hearty, healthy and happy. . .and so am I!!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Jaxx and I went to Petsmart yesterday and when we went to checkout the cashier kept saying how small he was and asked if he was a teacup. I just shook my head and explained that there was no such thing as a teacup chihuahua. She argued with me and I tried to explain the chihuahua standards and that the teacup term for chihuahuas was just a term for byb to try to make more money. I gave up explaining when she decided she wanted to pick Jaxx up while I was swiping my credit card. Jaxx ran the other way and she kept telling me to make him let her pick him up. I told her point blank if he did not want to picked up to leave him alone at which point I picked him up because he ran to me. I gave her a real piece of my mind for chasing after Jaxx trying to pick him up when obviously he did not want to be. Finally a manager stepped in and told her that she was out of line.

I was trying to be nice and explain to her at first about teacups but I gave up fast when she scared Jaxx (usually Jaxx will go to anyone and loves to play but if he does not then I will not permit someone to bother him.) It gave me the realization that some people are just not willing to listen.


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

I have dealt with alot of people that act that way over the whole "tea cup " thing. I just ignore it now cause usually it just makes me mad and i start being not so nice and will say something rude lol... It is hard to not say nothing cause it gets so annoying when people act that way, chi's are chi's regardless of the size and all have there own unique lil ways we all love on this forum. people just don't get it or choose not 2, wich is why im so glad we have this forum because we learn everyday how 2 be the best owners we can be : ) i love how everyone here loves any chi & chi mixes!!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I get it when I take Twiggy out. She is under 3 pounds and everyone is always all over her. So I educate, it's not up to me if they believe me, but at least I get the message out there.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Exactly, educate, educate and educate! I strongly believe that those 
who know better should share their knowledge in order to help our breed.
Someone might say "What's the harm in calling them tea-cup?"
Well the harm is that it supports greedy breeders, puppy mills and bybs,
because no reputable breeder will sell you a tea cup, a tea pot or a tea set.
It is simply a term used to promote runts of the litter, and an excuse to double
the price. What folks should be focusing on is getting a HEALTHY, well bred Chi.

As for folks feeding fast food to their pets it is utterly disgusting and extremely
selfish. It's one thing to not care about your own health and the garbage you
put into your body, but it's another to poison your innocent and helpless animal.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

can i ask on thing? is it ok if i give my dog like little tip bits? like if im having a piece of toast can i give her i tiny bit? i dont use butter i have soya spread so is that alright?


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

~LS~ said:


> Exactly, educate, educate and educate! I strongly believe that those
> who know better should share their knowledge in order to help our breed.
> Someone might say "What's the harm in calling them tea-cup?"
> Well the harm is that it supports greedy breeders, puppy mills and bybs,
> ...


True..but how do you handle the ones that insist that their 15lb "chihuahua" is probably NOT, when they come up with it's the original chihuahua size from Mexico???:shock:


----------



## Bandit (Jan 4, 2012)

It amazes me that someone wants a full grown dog under 2 pounds. I'll admit that I was drawn to Bandit because of how small he looked, but I knew he would grow and not be too big to be in the house most of the time. I was really glad when he got a little bigger and seemed to be less fragile.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I agree so much!

My mom's chi is 12 lbs. He was a puppy store pup, from before we knew better. We were educated by close friends and fellow chi lovers. We had no idea and were very thankful for the information. Max is great and we love him dearly, but he has severe emotional issues. We vowed we would never do that again. I don't know why other people resist so much.

Now, I have Toby. Whenever I go to the pet store, they ask me if he is a teacup. I say no and they say "but he's so little". Yeah, he's little because he's six months old!!! People do not seem to be receptive to my explanation that he will be 5 lbs full grown and the breed standards and everything else. They just like their cute little buzz words. 

The problem is that many of these people are the ones that perspective pet owners go to for advice and answers to questions (pet owners, pet store employees, even vet techs!).


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Gingersmom said:


> True..but how do you handle the ones that insist that their 15lb "chihuahua" is probably NOT, when they come up with it's the original chihuahua size from Mexico???:shock:


I'm not sure I understand what you mean.


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

~LS~ said:


> I'm not sure I understand what you mean.


Two incidences..one at Wally World..cute dog..owner says yes, it's a chihuahua...I said, "Huh?" she said yes, it's an original sized chihuahua like they found in Mexico....I said, "Really and how much does your dog weigh?" she said Oh, 15lbs...I said, "HMMMMM" and left shaking my head. 

The second my outlaws...seems sis outlaw gets a long haired chihuahua(her words) who now is full grown at 18 pounds and still thinks he's full blooded chihuahua, even with my girls as comparison...he's cute too but definitely not full blooded..LOL, Hubby and I are still shaking heads on that one...Hubby tried to explain the facts of chihuahua to her to no avail...


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Gingersmom said:


> Two incidences..one at Wally World..cute dog..owner says yes, it's a chihuahua...I said, "Huh?" she said yes, it's an original sized chihuahua like they found in Mexico....I said, "Really and how much does your dog weigh?" she said Oh, 15lbs...I said, "HMMMMM" and left shaking my head.
> 
> The second my outlaws...seems sis outlaw gets a long haired chihuahua(her words) who now is full grown at 18 pounds and still thinks he's full blooded chihuahua, even with my girls as comparison...he's cute too but definitely not full blooded..LOL, Hubby and I are still shaking heads on that one...Hubby tried to explain the facts of chihuahua to her to no avail...


Ah ok! Sorry Jessica, I'm in such pain today, my head is not functioning well. 
I see what you mean now. Funny you bring this up, because today I was
at my vet's office and he told me a few ridiculous stories about some clients
and their claims. For example about a woman who is breeding her cat because
she is convinced it is a pure Persian when in reality it is a regular domestic
kitty. Some folks just think they know it all and are too stubborn to learn
anything new. I guess best thing you can do, if you care enough, is to simply
tell your opinion and let them decide to either take it or leave it.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I have bigger chihuahuas, outside the normal weight and height for the breed, and they are full chihuahus. Here in Bakersfield, we have up to 15 pound full bred chis. They did used to be a bigger dog that was bred down. We had a thread on here about old time pictures of chis from the 1800's and early 1900's and they were bigger and had a longer muzzle.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

svdreamer said:


> I have bigger chihuahuas, outside the normal weight and height for the breed, and they are full chihuahus. Here in Bakersfield, we have up to 15 pound full bred chis. They did used to be a bigger dog that was bred down. We had a thread on here about old time pictures of chis from the 1800's and early 1900's and they were bigger and had a longer muzzle.



Oh it's definitely possible, so many breeds were bred down over time. Humans
like to play god, some definitely take it too far, there are so many breeds that
are being ruined instead of preserved or improved. A Chihuahua is supposed to
be a hearty and healthy breed so my beef is with folks who breed ill dogs. I
don't have any issues with Chis being a little over the breed standard as long
as they don't have hereditary issues from being poorly bred. Here there are so
many folks who have mixed dogs, and it is visible with the naked eye, yet
they insist they are pure bred, they breed these mutts and sell them for very
high prices, that bothers me, you know?


----------



## Mona Lisa's Smile (Mar 16, 2012)

I get asked all the time if my maltese, Ava, is a teacup...I just say...she's a bit under standard...and leave it at that. She is a munchkin .....but at 3.8 lbs she really is only a tad under as the maltese standard is 4 - 7 lbs!

I'm hoping Mona Lisa ends up the same size...they are so cute together.


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

intent2smile said:


> Jaxx and I went to Petsmart yesterday and when we went to checkout the cashier kept saying how small he was and asked if he was a teacup. I just shook my head and explained that there was no such thing as a teacup chihuahua. She argued with me and I tried to explain the chihuahua standards and that the teacup term for chihuahuas was just a term for byb to try to make more money. I gave up explaining when she decided she wanted to pick Jaxx up while I was swiping my credit card. Jaxx ran the other way and she kept telling me to make him let her pick him up. I told her point blank if he did not want to picked up to leave him alone at which point I picked him up because he ran to me. I gave her a real piece of my mind for chasing after Jaxx trying to pick him up when obviously he did not want to be. Finally a manager stepped in and told her that she was out of line.
> 
> I was trying to be nice and explain to her at first about teacups but I gave up
> fast when she scared Jaxx (usually Jaxx will go to anyone and loves to play
> ...


Poor jax!!! He was running away frm a scary giant! I cant believe a petsmart employer would say and do such a thing! Sheesh, just do your job and ring people up!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

theshanman97 said:


> can i ask on thing? is it ok if i give my dog like little tip bits? like if im having a piece of toast can i give her i tiny bit? i dont use butter i have soya spread so is that alright?


Shannon, it is really not a good idea to feed Tillie--or the other dog--from the table while you are eating. It trains her to expect that and even beg when she sees people eating. Her food should be fed to her by you --in her dish or whatever she is fed from . Just not from the kitchen table. When you feed her have her sit and wait for her food until you tell her to eat it. It is very important that Tillie learn propper doggie manners. I have a fouteen year old daughter who is so guilty of feeding the dog from the table while she is eating. I figured it out because the dog would come to the kitchen and bark when he saw people sitting at the table--ugh !! and I came in from work and caught her at it !! It is hard to break the habit once it starts--be consistent, Also the toast isn't the greatest thing for a dog either--


----------

